# Kelley KLS24HA log splitter



## i'mstihlaguy (Apr 8, 2009)

I did a search and didn't find anything. Someone in my area has one up for sale at $400. Anybody familiar with this log splitter? Any comments on the specs?

http://www.kelleymanufacturing.com/product/log_splitter/KLS24HA/moreimages.php

Features

24" or 36" log platform. 
Unitized 5" H beam frame construction with Category I 3-point hitch mounting. 
Cradle-shaped platform to help position log. 
Advanced 7-1/2" heavy-duty wedge for smooth, controlled split. 
Splitting force 12-1/2 tons at 2000 PSI. 
4" cylinder.


----------



## husky455rancher (Apr 8, 2009)

prolly ok if you dont mind laying on the ground to split wood.


----------



## VTMan (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the 36 inch deck and have no complaints at all. The thing will split just about anything you need. The only drawback is that it is a little slow. I have heard that all 3 point splitters tend to be slower. I have a OWB and cut my firewood at about 30 inches. Also, the previous post is not really correct, because this splitter is attached to the 3 point hitch you are able to adjust the height of the I-beam deck.

I would recommend this splitter.


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Apr 9, 2009)

That was my thinking as well VTMan. Some have a log lift on their splitter but with this one you could just drop it to the ground and role the big stuff on it. I can easily reach the lever to operate the 3pt hitch standing behind my tractor. I realize that still requires bending over alot and I have taken that into consideration. A table to catch the split pieces would be an improvement that should be easy to add. I see this model on the Web for around $1K so I thougt this might be a decent deal for the $400 asking price.


----------



## 2manytoys4me (Apr 9, 2009)

i have a northern 3 pt similar to this one, it is slow but im getting older and appreciate the speed


----------



## skidud (Nov 16, 2010)

*Kelley KLS24*

Not trying to rehash a dead thread but I'll add my 2 cents. I just got one of these last night and after searching the net for some info I came upon this thread. I picked mine up off Craigslist for $285.

We've also got a home built job with a 6" dozer cylinder. It puts out 47K lbs force vs this things 25K at the same 2000 PSI operating pressure. I was really shocked at how well this little thing did in an 18" round of gnarled oak that I threw at it to test it. I never thought it would get through that hunk but it did without bucking for second. 

I bought the thing because the bigger splitter is just two dang slow with that massive cylinder. I'm running them both off the loader's independent front pump on my Massey 165. I checked the flow of the pump at 11 GPM and the PSI at 2000. There are a lot of neat hydraulic calculators online but I really like the simplicity of these two:

http://www.baumhydraulics.com/calculators/cyl_speed.htm

http://www.baumhydraulics.com/calculators/cyl_calc.htm


----------

